# Who influenced Mozart's Salzburg symphonies K. 114 - 134 the most?



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm giving a presentation on Mozart's early symphonies tomorrow (for a class), and will be spending the bulk of the time in the developments that occurred between K. 114 and 134 after the second Italian journey.

I know that his early early symphonies would be influenced by J.C. Bach, and in Italy he would have been influenced by Sammartini and others (Jommelli? Cimarosa?).

I have my talk nailed down and prepared already, but I would like to just mention in a bit more detail than what I've got who might have influenced the modern and lyrical beginning of K. 114 for example, and that whole collection of Salzburg symphonies in general. What would Mozart have been drawing on at that time?

Thanks!


----------



## Very Senior Member (Jul 16, 2009)

His dad? Or more probably his uncle Willy, or was it Wally?


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi McGeek,

Here are some articles by the excellent Denis Pajot on Mozart's symphs:

http://mozartforum.com/Lore/category.php?id=32

Hope this helps...


----------



## SeanWolferl (May 19, 2012)

Padre Giovanni Battista Martini (who also taught J.C. Bach) and Niccolò Jommelli, I believe were the largest influences on Mozart.

Personally, I quite adore K. 114, especially the lyrical opening as you describe.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Probably Leopold.


----------

